# Bluetooth devices are not detected- Windows 7 64



## Reflux

Do you have a bluetooth receiver on your PC? You need a receiver, your motherboard won't receive a signal on its own.

If you don't you can pick one up online really cheap.


----------



## NewAtOCing

Check to see if bluetooth support is started in services:

1. Click the start button in the lower left and type 'services.msc'
2. Type enter
3. Locate bluetooth support or something to that effect
4. Make sure the service is started and automatic... if it isn't you can right click and go to properties to change that.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> Do you have a bluetooth receiver on your PC? You need a receiver, your motherboard won't receive a signal on its own.
> If you don't you can pick one up online really cheap.


I have now brought 2 receivers. My cheap one looks like the one you linked. It didn't come with any disc and was never detected. Kept a ! on it. After reading amazon reviews on this device I figured the device was my problem. It just didn't support Windows 7 64. So I brought a brought a Asus USB- BT211, uninstalled all my bluetooth drivers and devices and then installed the Asus supplied ones and it still didn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*
> 
> Check to see if bluetooth support is started in services:
> 1. Click the start button in the lower left and type 'services.msc'
> 2. Type enter
> 3. Locate bluetooth support or something to that effect
> 4. Make sure the service is started and automatic... if it isn't you can right click and go to properties to change that.


Started and automatic. It was one of the first things I checked.

Edit: Directions are saying that when I plug in the devices windows is suppose to load the profile. Windows isn't loading the profile...


----------



## MANISHPMCH

Hey,
Did you solve it. If you did then plz share the solution. Have the same problem with my bt211 2.1+ADR


----------



## Robin198

Kick.
Same problem here.
I didn't get my Rampage IV Extreme built in bluetooth dongle working, so I bought a separate dongle (an Asus USB-BT211 (100m))
But the same problem comes up. Doesn't seem to be detected. And also, this is in the manual:

But when I do exactly that, only this shows up:

Very disappointed. Was already not happy to buy a bluetooth dongle when my motherboard has one built in, but if it doesn't even work..


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I fixed mines by reinstalling windows.

I had this same problem with wireless printers. On fresh installs my pc would not connect to the printer. Sometimes the only thing that fixes it is to reinstall a few times until it suddenly worked. I tried CC cleaner to remove all printer drivers as well as removing everything manually. Called HP to help and still couldn't get it to work. I think Microsoft just screwed up the wireless drivers for 7. Haven't even tried 8 yet for my own home use.


----------

